# how old is my betta



## rocktrns (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a delta tail betta male!
I got him on Friday,and he is my first betta,but he is quite small!
He's about an inch maybe less,but he is royal,blue will he get bigger.
He even makes this 1.5 gallon tank look big!
I will update a picture when I get a camera!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Generally pet store fish are 3-6 months old. Small does not necessarily mean they are young, could just be a runt. Never the less he sounds cute! Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

They are aboug 6 months old or a little younger. I remember when I got my betta Sparky and he was a small flaring monster!


----------

